# 2017 Cruze No Onstar or Bluetooth Microphone working



## Jerrod31489 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi I have a 2017 Cruze and neither the OnStar or Bluetooth mic are working. The onstar buttons are not lit up either red or green. Also, the microphone does not work however my phone connects to the radio and I can hear incoming volume. I heard its an issue with the VCIM onstar module, anyone know where this is located at in this car? I looked in the trunk and glove box, cant find it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why not take it to a Chevy Dealer.


----------



## Jerrod31489 (Feb 2, 2018)

Dealer is absolutely backed up and not sure how long it will take. Told me to contact on star and they said it's a hardware failure.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

FWIW, any GM dealer should be able to perform warranty maintenance to resolve the issue, not just your Chevy dealer of preference. If I recall, on my 2012, some of the hardware in question was located in the dash behind the radio and HVAC controls, part was up by the rearview mirror ... but who knows now.


----------



## sillysleeper (Jan 6, 2018)

It could be the module for OnStar, not sure about your Bluetooth but my module was bad somehow on my '17 Premier when I picked it up with 14k miles. Just a quick warranty swap and OnStar was back up running


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In many cars the microphone is in the roof on the driver's side of any console. Look up and if you see a piece of plastic with short slits in it you've found the microphone. But as others have said, your car is still under B2B - take it in and have a dealership fix it for you.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My first thought is the car is still in transport mode.......when in this mode Onstar is shut down.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> My first thought is the car is still in transport mode.......when in this mode Onstar is shut down.
> 
> Rob


Doesn't transport mode lock down a bunch of other stuff as well?


----------



## Jerrod31489 (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeah I'm pretty sure its the module but I would like to know the location of where its at so I can check to make sure no wires came loose. I heard its behind the speedometer.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Doesn't transport mode lock down a bunch of other stuff as well?


I don't know what all is involved beyond the On Star stuff.........

Rob


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Unplug power from the mylink , via battery cable if necessary. Leave it with no power for 10 minutes or more. Power it up. It might work temporarily for a while before it chokes again. Keep that service appointment either way ... in the meantime enjoy more of the torque and awesome cold weather diesel ping and big-rig sounding turbo whine...


----------

